# nice looking bid form



## dfdavis (Apr 1, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a good bid form to give customers. I'm still quoting the work and price orally and get a sense that some customers might like something in writing. My preference would be something fairly basic/simple, but professional looking. If you use a form that you think is good and can share the source I'd like to try it out.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 1, 2005)

The bid proposal that is in my quickbooks is what I use. you can modify it to meet your needs and add your own custom logos and looks professional in my opinion. I would think that you would want a written copy of your bid?


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm just about to go to the printer to get new forms. First I have to go to the computer and update my previous ones. I became incorporated this last year and it's now a legal requirement that all my biz cards, and estimate sheets have , Inc. at the end.

I'll be glad to share, but Elizabeth is calling me for dinner, so mebbe in an hour or so.

What's your business name?


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 1, 2005)

Don't use anything you buy premade- the generic one's from Staples, Office Depot, etc. Looks cheap, in my opinion. 

Proper one's will cost you an hour with microsoft word, then a little bit at Kinkos, but you will have the PERFECT one. Print up a few to start, then let them run out and make some updates. You'll soon end up with something you just love.

It's a good thing.

love
nick


----------



## begleytree (Apr 1, 2005)

I have to disagree with nick. I think anything used for a buisness, but looks like it was made on a home computer with clip art is junky. My uncle (concrete) uses a single page bid for his estimates. and runs off buisness cards with clip art. Cheap looking.

You never get a second chance to make a good first impression!

Probably for the same price as running off copies, gas, and time

you can get personalized stuff, and buisness cards are free from www.vistaprint.com 

I use these proposals form 217-3. Made up with my co. info, and a tree about 1" tall, by 1 1/2 " wide.
 http://www.nebs.com/NASApp/nebsEcat/products/product_detail.jsp?pc=217# 

-Ralph


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 1, 2005)

begleytree said:


> I have to disagree with nick. I think anything used for a buisness, but looks like it was made on a home computer with clip art is junky. My uncle (concrete) uses a single page bid for his estimates. and runs off buisness cards with clip art. Cheap looking.
> 
> -Ralph




Yes. But the trick is to NOT make it look like it was made on a home computer. And single page bids are often a give away. DON'T use a kinkos photocopier, and DON'T use clip art. Use real graphics that YOU design yourself. Then bring it to the counter at kinkos, tell them you'd like this printed in 2 (or 3) page duplicate or whatever, where the top page is white, back page is yellow or pink, and they can make you the duplicates that don't have that black sheet between them. Any kinkos can do this.

It looks quite professional if done right. As a matter of fact, you can post the Word attachment here for us to critique!

Take your time to learn what Word (or even publisher!) can do, then create something that not only looks professional, but also IS professional.

love
nick


----------



## begleytree (Apr 1, 2005)

I have no doubt that with some time and effort one can make a stunning form.
No one I've seen takes the kind of time that would obviously be needed to complete such task.
I myself, am usually too busy doing treework, thats what I do, so I leave the printing and designing to the printers, thats what they do.

-Ralph


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 1, 2005)

Begley, the one you posted could be made in word in just a little while. They seem to be charging about $70 plus extra for customization and shipping. 

If you have the time, you CAN save some cash, and get things JUST your way!

love
nick


----------



## begleytree (Apr 2, 2005)

Gents, I understand your points. I just don't think it's for me. Besides the time to make it up, I'd have to drive an hour and a half to the closest print shop.
For me, the way I do it now, works for me. Your way works for you, and thats cool.
-Ralph


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2005)

*Kiss*

I'm with Nick. Remember, you can <i>call</i> Kinko's, ask them if you can e-mail your form, and ask how much it would be, for how many. There <i>might</i> just be a chance they could FedEx the forms to your door.  I'm quite certain they can take your credit card over the phone.

Here's my estimate sheet. It was done in Word, I put a border around it and used a fancy font. No Graphics. Simple, very simple. I tend to want to finesse just about anything I do, but with the estimate sheet, I have never had the desire to upgrade it. I don't think a two-part carbonless estimate sheet can get any more basic.

The first impression you're going to make is not going to be with how snazzy your form looks. It will be in how you write the estimate; what it is you will be doing for them, and how much it will cost.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2005)

*Big upgrade*

My new one will look something like this:


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 2, 2005)

You also need the fine print to protect you. Here is some of the fine print in mine.

ALL TREE WORK IS TO BE COMPLETED IN A WORKMANLIKE MANNER FOUND IN THE ANSI A300 STANDARD FOR TREE CARE OPERATIONS. ALL OTHER LANDSCAPE WORK WILL BE DONE IN ACCORDANCE WITH GENERALLY ACCEPTED INDUSTRY STANDARDS. ALL AGREEMENTS ARE CONTINGENT UPON WEATHER, ACCIDENTS AND OTHER DELAYS BEYOND OUR CONTROL. (YOUR COMPANY NAME) WILL NOT BE RESPONSIBLE FOR DAMAGE TO ANY UNDERGROUND INSTALLATIONS, SUCH AS PIPES, CABLES, WIRES. ETC, ALTHOUGH REASONABLE CARE TO AVOID SUCH DAMAGE WILL BE TAKEN.

your signature

ACCEPTANCE OF PROPOSAL
THE ABOVE PRICES AND SPECIFICATIONS ARE SATISFACTORY AND HEREBY ACCEPTED. YOU ARE AUTHORIZED TO DO THE WORK AS SPECIFIED. PAYMENT WILL BE MADE AS OUTLINED ABOVE. IN THE EVENT THAT A DELINQUENT ACCOUNT IS PLACED IN THE HAND OF AN ATTORNEY OR LICENSED COLLECTOR FOR COLLECTION, I AGREE TO PAY, IN ADDITION TO THE AMOUNT OF SAID ACCOUNT AND INTEREST AT 1.5% PER MONTH, A LATE FEE OF (fill in amount) AND ALL COSTS OF COLLECTION, INCLUDING A REASONABLE ATTORNEY’S FEE. I CERTIFY THAT I AM THE OWNER, OR HAVE THE LEGAL RIGHT TO REPRESENT THE OWNER, OF THE ABOVE TREES AND/OR LANDSCAPE AREAS AND INDEMNIFY (YOUR COMPANY NAME), FOR ALL DAMAGES, ATTORNEY’S FEES AND COSTS SHOULD A LEGAL DISPUTE ARISE CONCERNING THE OWNERSHIP OF THE ABOVE PROPERTY.
YOUR SIGNATURE BELOW WILL CONSTITUTE A BINDING CONTRACT. CANCELLATION SUBJECT TO A CANCELLATION FEE OF 25% OF THE CONTRACT PRICE.	

customer's signature


I feel it is extremely important that who ever you contract with, has the legal right to authorize the work you are going to do. You do not want to be in the middle of a property line dispute. Another thing is you don't want to get a bid accepted, then a low baller comes by before you do the work and the owner cancels on you. If you have a cancellation fee, you at least got something out of it and usually someone will not be more than 25% cheaper than you, or you could make the cancellation fee higher, like 50%.


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 2, 2005)

*Hows this?*

I made one, this one on publisher. I spent a good hour on it. Maybe two hours if you count the A.D.D.!

I'll attach it. Steal it, change it to your liking, put a better logo on it, change the wording, then have the folks at kinkos make you carbon copy forms!

DOMOMARIGATO MR. ROBOTO!!!!

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 2, 2005)

Crap, the publisher file type is not supported by this site. Does anyone have a way to convert this to a .pdf???

I'll see if I can post it elsewhere. I'll email anyone a copy if they'd like it, but I spose it don't help much if you don't know what it looks like to start with!

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 2, 2005)

Okay, I tried a few other sites and couldn't get it to work. I even found a site called MSFN.org (microsoft forum network) you'd think THEY would let you post a publisher doc!

Just lemme know and I can email it. Here's a jpg so you can see a sample! 

Click here to see the .jpg of the invoice 

love
nick


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 2, 2005)

NickfromWI said:


> DOMOMARIGATO MR. ROBOTO!!!!
> 
> love
> nick



Hey nick,
It should be domo arigato. Two words.


love,
wes


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 2, 2005)

ohio gozaimas!

I was born in Japan. I can say a few things, but I got no idea how to spell 'em.

Oh, hope you don't mind that I stole yer fine print for my invoice sample.

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 2, 2005)

begleytree said:


> Gents, I understand your points. I just don't think it's for me. Besides the time to make it up, I'd have to drive an hour and a half to the closest print shop.
> For me, the way I do it now, works for me. Your way works for you, and thats cool.
> -Ralph



Actually, you can email it to Fedex, and they deliver, too. Often for free. This can all be done without leaving your desk.

And we see how much time you spend around here, so don't try telling us you don't have an hour or so to try and make your own  

love
nick


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 2, 2005)

We use quickbooks and they work for us. Recently the ISA or TCIA (I can't remember which) sent a nice one that I am sure you can purchase from them.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 2, 2005)

begleytree said:


> I have to disagree with nick. I think anything used for a buisness, but looks like it was made on a home computer with clip art is junky. My uncle (concrete) uses a single page bid for his estimates. and runs off buisness cards with clip art. Cheap looking. -Ralph




"print shops" print up their stuff using the same computer programs, they just know how to make things look professional.


----------



## Redbull (Apr 2, 2005)

Here's mine. Critique at will.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 2, 2005)

Good points on fine print; my qualifier is similar but shorter. Good points on simplicity, tho I like to use the ISA logo with certification on one side of the co. name and the ASCA logo on the other. Still simple, but it works for me to show some affiliations. 

My 15-yr old and my wife do the graphics. the software is a no-brainer, unless you're as technophobic :alien: as I am and need help.


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 2, 2005)

Redbull said:


> Here's mine. Critique at will.


Nice


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2005)

Koa Man, you've got all the bases covered. It looks excessive, but really, it's the minimum to protect yourself. I went the other end of the spectrum, and never even require a signature, unless they ask if they should sign something. Then I say, "Sure, just put your initials down here.", but this is more for them, not for me.

I fly by trust. Eventually I'll get screwed and have no recourse because I have no signature and no fine print. I would have to say Koa's way is the right way, and mine you're creating risk for yourself. Thanks for taking the time to share that important element, Koa.

Redbull, I like the fade-to-back tree in the middle of your form. I think I'll use that sort of element to spiff mine up a bit.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 2, 2005)

Here is most of mine-The right side got chopped off in converting the file. What is missing is the cute logo of a tree guy with a stethoscope on a tree and the vital remainder of the "payment due upon completion" section.

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_16217.php

I also made a mistake-I forgot to put a line for the Date on the form---next time.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2005)

Stumper said:


> tree guy with a stethoscope on a tree


 I like that!




Stumper said:


> "payment due upon completion" section.


 Ah yes. I will be adding that to the bottom of my next form.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 2, 2005)

Here's mine.


----------



## Xtra (Apr 2, 2005)

Last week, I attended the 2005 Garden State Tree Conference at Rutgers' Cook Campus here in NJ.

The keynote speaker was Dr. John Ball. He provided us with this disclaimer to reduce our liability should tree damage occur after we've left the work site. Or as he put it, the law states that since we are considered tree experts we "own" every tree we pass in someone's yard. Should a tree fail after we leave, we are liable for any damages, because we didn't warn the client . . even if we didn't see it from the ground!
(ya gotta love this age of lawsuit we now live in)

Here's his disclaimer:
"This site visit included only a visual inspection of accessible components for the purpose of providing a price for requested services and shall not be considered a tree risk evaluation. Risk evaluation involves more extensive inspection and are conducted as a separate work item at an additional charge"


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 2, 2005)

That disclaimer by Dr. Ball is a good one. I think I'll add that to my fine print. In the thread I posted about the pine tree falling on the 12 yr. old, (Arboricultural Injuries forum) the tree contractor who worked on the tree 4 months before it fell is being sued.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 2, 2005)

Here is another fine print exclusion.

 Cleanup consists of all debris fgenerated by our work, we are not responcible for any debris fallen prior to our arival unless specified above.
 cost of stump grinding includes filling of holes with native soil and grinding debris, removal of debris and backfill with new soil is charged on Time & Material basis

I know guys who have this stuff on the back of the bid sheet, along with deffinitions of common terms (as Justin has them on the front) so that the client can initial applicable terms of agreement.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 2, 2005)

I should make like the insurance companies. Fill the whole back side of my bid form with disclaimers and exclusions in type 4 print. In the sue happy society we live in, you can't be too careful.


----------



## Ekka (Apr 2, 2005)

With regard to domestic household jobs I don't know about you guys but I leave a written quote, most of the time the customers phone within a couple of weeks to book in.

All arrangements are made over the phone and we turn up to do the job.

I don't go back to get anything signed etc ... rarely do we get a problem.

I've often thought of all the clauses etc but I think the quote (bid) is a *marketing and selling tool * so to paste terms and conditions all over it isn't very palatable. Remember, contracts can be verbal as well as written, so when the customer books in just cover a few points like payment, rain out etc.

Take care when listening to people like Dr Ball ... before you know it you'll be a lawyers sher-pa with a bid sheet that looks like a stenographers notes. 

With regard to Koa's post about the tree contractor being sued in Hawaii for that fallen pine there is a case because the company had a contract to inspect and inform of problems ... Koa's post copied this from a press article *"The contract says the company's qualified arborist "shall be responsible for examining trees for disease, decay in the trunk, presence of termites, dead or dying trees, and it should be reported immediately to the officer in charge."* So in this case they did stuff up.

So chill out on all this suing stuff. A lot of it is scare mongering and a lot would get thrown out of court too. Besides, you're not a lawyer and have an insurance company behind you ... focus on your job and sell, sell ,sell ... common sense prevails.

There is tree risk assessment procedures used by many authorities, obviously there was no true criteria for the contractor to operate within either. Now after the crap has hit the fan all the geniuses have the solutions. It starts with identifying the targets first, then the trees and so on ... which is what they are doing now. So there will be part blame on the authority too for failing in it's criteria and procedure ... and the fact that they can do it now shows they had the skills but were negligent in the application of it. Just like a bad CEO, eventually he cops it for his peoples poor performance. Finally the authority had the history of the trees, that contractor may only know the last year or so, so if there were previous problems how were they conveyed to the existing contractor?

Per head of Capita, Australia is now more litigious than America, but I'm not going to become a lawyers sher-pa to cover my ass in the event of me being responsible for every tree I walk past.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 2, 2005)

All the statements I've seen are to reduce getting burned with refuse to pay from regular misunderstandings, not to try to shield from liability.

The first came from a guy who had to clean all the gutters of a house because his agreement states "clean all debris"

the second from people who got tired of writing, on every contract for removal, that they do not remove the grinding backfill the pits.

My uneasiness with the reduction of liability I've seen is that some people are more likely to remove certain trees even if the risk of failure is minimal.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2005)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I know guys who have this stuff on the back of the bid sheet


 If I were to include this stuff, it would be on the back.



Koa said:


> I should make like the insurance companies. Fill the whole back side of my bid form with disclaimers and exclusions in type 4 print. In the sue happy society we live in, you can't be too careful.


 Unfortunate, but true.



John Paul Sanborn said:


> All the statements I've seen are to reduce getting burned with refuse to pay from regular misunderstandings


 Misunderstandings, like accidents, can usually be prevented. This is a skill you develop in your initial meeting, and in the writing of the estimate. Mebbe a topic of another thread.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 2, 2005)

Ekka said:


> I think the quote (bid) is a *marketing and selling tool * so to paste terms and conditions all over it isn't very palatable.


Gentlemen, this hits the doggie on the noodle. I'll ask you all to go back and re-read Ekka's post.

Your quote, bid, estimate can also be thought of as <i>your paycheck</i>. Thats right. You are writing your own paycheck. There's no 'formula' to determine the price. It's a cross between what you want to be paid, and what you think they'll pay. It's completely subjective, and you are the guy who decides what that price is gonna be.

There's a lot of power in that.

As Ekka states, sell, sell, sell. That's the objective of the estimate; to get the job. How well you interact with the client, and how well you write the estimate determines how well you sell. First impressions are everything, as they say, but you get THREE tries to form your first impression;

1) On the phone when they call you, or when they walk up to you at your jobsite
2) When you walk through their yard with them in person
3) The written estimate

These are all important, but it is the estimate that makes you or breaks you. I consider the estimate the single most important facet of a tree care operation. It's like the nucleus around which all other matters revolve, kinda like the menu at a restaurant.


----------



## mikecross23 (Apr 3, 2005)

Here's my estimate sheet. I scratched it out on paper and had a graphic design buddy of mine put it on a disk and then dropped it off at the print shop. It is two part and carbonless. I've been wanting to add fine print but haven't been sure of what and how to word it. Soon I will be going mobile w/ a laptop and portable printer. I will use Quickbooks or some other comparable program. I think I saw in the TCI mag or somewhere a program specifically for Tree care business'. Anyone use it yet?

Lets see some more fine print from others. I think it is a necessary part of any job.

-Mike-


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 3, 2005)

Ya'll need to have a blank space so you can show the tree, house, driveway, and all the superflurious crap that might be involved with getting the job done.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 3, 2005)

Butch, That is a good point for the guys who send out crews with work orders. Personally I not only bid it but I am there to do it. I can simply note :"Remove Juniper at NE corner of house and prune S.Maple in back yard-deadwood (3/4") clearance for shed and phone wire, minor shaping." I'll have no problem remembering what to do and the customer has had an explanation of the work plus those notes to refer to.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 3, 2005)

It doesn't have to take up much space, just enough to hand draw a simple diagram.


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 3, 2005)

If it's even slightly questionable I utilize annotated digital photographs. I'll send them with the estimate if it seems like the client has a hard time visulizing what I'm talking about.


----------



## Menchhofer (Apr 3, 2005)

I will see if I can post my current proposal form. I revise it every year and I must say I am quite proud of it.


----------



## Menchhofer (Apr 3, 2005)

Of course the entire back of the proposal states conditions, payments, our responsibilities, waivers, etc.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 3, 2005)

I love this estimate, especially all the fine print and disclaimers. Lol http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment_22488.php

Alanarbor, that's way too much. Color photographs on the estimate of the work to be done? I guess it's feasable


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 3, 2005)

You ROCK, Buddy.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice job Mench.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 3, 2005)

Where's the blank space?


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 3, 2005)

Nice compliment, Blaster.


----------



## Menchhofer (Apr 3, 2005)

I have thought of the blank space and remain undecided. Like the others, I simply state where the tree is located and the DBH. If I get theopportunity, I also will physically mark the the tree with either red or green ribbon to signify trim or removal.

Again, the blank space is worth considering.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 3, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> Nice compliment, Blaster.



I wuz serious.

Ya gotta leave room for a 'lil diagram...


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 4, 2005)

Mench's would then look something like this:?

Yours is a 3-part carbonless, yes?


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 4, 2005)

Redbull, I like the logo because you can tell that it is only YOUR logo.

love
nick


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 4, 2005)

*Excel*

let's see if this site can handle excel files. I made another one, that is QUITE different, but should be more easily customized.

love
nick

ok- that didn't work. who got a word document up here? how'd you do that?


----------



## Stumper (Apr 4, 2005)

You can convert to a Btmp in MS Paint. I goobered mine up in conversion but it can be done.


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 4, 2005)

That's what I did with the first one....I made it a .jpg. http://arborist.************/attachment.php?attachmentid=22444&stc=1 

I was hoping to post one that people could open in excel (or publisher) and easily modify/customize.

Who knows a site where I can post an excel or publisher doc?

love
nick


----------



## Redbull (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey MB, I have a blank space on mine. Just look on the back of the estimate


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 5, 2005)

Excellent point!


----------



## Menchhofer (Apr 5, 2005)

Yes 3-part carbonless. 500 copies about 125.00


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 6, 2005)

*I like two-part carbonless*

How long did it take for your form to evolve? I mean, you didn't sit down and create that work of art in a single evening, did you? I think your bid sheet has it's own story to tell.

$125 seems like a lotta dough, but these, as Ekka states, are your marketing and sales tools. 500 of them would last me about a year or better. A year's worth of marketing and sales for the cost of about two hours of labor, not even worth the time to price shop.

The whole key is to sink the time into creating the bid form as you like it, so you feel good about handing them out to the prospective clients. You will write thousands of these over the course of years and like our thread starter believes, you want to start out on a strong and positive note.


By the way, Mench, I dig your tag line in a big way....

Nick, thanks for the downloadable, editable form. I think a guy could slap his name on the top, order, say, 50 of them (it'll be pricier than the larger quantity, for sure) and 'test drive' them for a month or two. Good way to get your feet wet without committing to a dive in the deep end.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Redbull said:


> Hey MB, I have a blank space on mine. Just look on the back of the estimate



Yah, I guess that would work!


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 6, 2005)

i steer clear of "written" qoutes for residentual stuff.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Why is that, J? :alien:


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 6, 2005)

around here itll go against you more than not,alota price shoppers


----------



## Stumper (Apr 6, 2005)

Aussie, It does cut both ways- The written bid may give the customer something to wave at the hacks to try to get them to beat the price but people notice the difference between the guy with rheumy eyes in a torn T-shirt who hands them a grubby business card and the neatly dressed tree guy who gives them a detailed form and an explanation. I can't get all the price shoppers and don't want them anyway but I can skim off for myself the best of the shoppers who were looking for a balance between price and quality.


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 6, 2005)

No One prettier.


----------



## Koa Man (Apr 6, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> 500 of them would last me about a year or better.



500 bids in even 2 years is a lot for me. I just checked my past proposals and 500 ago was dated Aug. 24, 2000. Of course I do get almost all the ones I give out since my client base is 100% repeat and referrals. I also have all my coconut jobs and some tree jobs on a maintenance contract so no proposals are given each time we do it. Still, 500 bid forms would go a long way with me.


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 6, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> No One prettier.


Awesome Palm, be careful of the thorns


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 6, 2005)

Koa Man said:


> I also have all my coconut jobs ...



That's no way to refer to your employees!  

love
nick


----------



## Tree Machine (Apr 6, 2005)

Now THIS cat knows what he's doing!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 6, 2005)

Why such a big saw?


----------



## Menchhofer (Apr 6, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> How long did it take for your form to evolve? I mean, you didn't sit down and create that work of art in a single evening, did you? I think your bid sheet has it's own story to tell.
> 
> $125 seems like a lotta dough, but these, as Ekka states, are your marketing and sales tools. 500 of them would last me about a year or better. A year's worth of marketing and sales for the cost of about two hours of labor, not even worth the time to price shop.
> 
> By the way, Mench, I dig your tag line in a big way....




True, I did not sit down in an evening to form my proposal. Since I wanted to give the customer the best impression possible, I thought about it for a long time and looked around at other companies and office supply store forms. I did really like anything I saw so I simply made my own. Each year it receives minor changes but I am satisfied with the general format. It is both a proposal and an invoice which makes it nice. The back is covered completely with conditions etc. It takes up EVERY line on the page.

Like you, 500 lasts about a year or so.

With reference to the the tag line...that took a while. I wanted something different but not corny. Not "Out on a limb" or "Branching out" or some other tired line.I saw a sign at a furnace supply store one day. It read "We don't just sell parts, we know parts." I liked it and just made a few changes. It been very helpful with my advertising also.

Do I get more work just because of the looks? I think so, but with so many hacks out there sometimes it does not make any difference.


----------



## vharrison2 (Apr 7, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Why such a big saw?



Master, you ever seen one of those palms? Compare his head to the size of the frond.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 7, 2005)

MasterBlaster said:


> Why such a big saw?



thats derek with a jonsered i sold him after his gear got knocked,i think it was his only choise at the time.


----------



## a_lopa (Apr 7, 2005)

Stumper said:


> Aussie, It does cut both ways- The written bid may give the customer something to wave at the hacks to try to get them to beat the price but people notice the difference between the guy with rheumy eyes in a torn T-shirt who hands them a grubby business card and the neatly dressed tree guy who gives them a detailed form and an explanation. I can't get all the price shoppers and don't want them anyway but I can skim off for myself the best of the shoppers who were looking for a balance between price and quality.



im the guy in neat uniform driving a nice car telling them my price if thats not good enough for them its no skin off my back.im turning over and keeping alot more profit than cos twice my size.anyway i undercut another guy today lady said to me ive been qouted $1,100 guess what my price was ha haaaa.sometimes its good to be first to qoute sometimes not


----------



## MasterBlaster (Apr 7, 2005)

a_lopa said:


> thats derek with a jonsered i sold him after his gear got knocked,i think it was his only choise at the time.



Bummer, I can dig it. At least you were there to fix him up!


----------



## NickfromWI (Apr 14, 2005)

Apparently, this thing can handle .pdf, so here is the one I made while back. Ever use Win2pdf? Seems to work well!

If you like this invoice, let me know and I can email you the publisher document so you can spice it up to meet your needs.

And thank you for glens for explaining to me how the pdf converters work. I just got myself a new pdf printer for free!

love
nick


----------



## Ekka (Jun 14, 2005)

*My 0.02 worth*

A good idea I have been using for years is having the quote double as an invoice. No re-writing and when you get those Body Corp jobs they have the bill to organise a cheque in advance.

Some other good points are ...

# A numbering system so when customer rings just ask for the number
# Job date
# Special requirements for you such as crane, EWP etc
# Book is in triplicate, cust gets middle, top one is job sheet for the day and book copy
# 30 day validity to urge action NOW


----------



## Ekka (Jun 14, 2005)

TreeCo said:


> Here's a quote sheet in MS Word.



You must work for free, no reference to money anywhere.


----------



## Koa Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Ekka said:


> # 30 day validity to urge action NOW



30 days is rather generous. My bid form gives them 10 days.


----------



## Redbull (Aug 2, 2005)

BUMP
I revised my bid sheet. What do ya'll think? I keep revising until I find something I'm willing to print on duplicate forms. Critique at will, please.
Brandon


----------



## Redbull (Aug 2, 2005)

Darnit!! I forgot to attach it. I always do that. Anyway, here it is.


----------



## Nickrosis (Aug 3, 2005)

Nice. It's a good logo, too...

Question on the bottom of the form - will you be making those symbols in the body of the estimate to refer to them as footnotes? Or will you circle the applicable statements?

Just as an addition - I would put a clear sign & date portion on there, too.

How are you using it? Printing it in a carbon-copy book form or filling it out on the computer and printing it out?

Take care!


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 3, 2005)

I agree w/ Nick make sure to put a sign and date line. Also, In my opinion i would get rid of all of the lines about leaving materials on site. If you have a job where this is needed you may just write it in. I personnally wouldn't want to advertise cheaper work. May include the term: complete cleanup on all jobs. 

I know every once in a while you may do a job where debris stays on site. But for me it's so rare it would be a waste to put it on my bid sheet.


----------



## Redbull (Aug 3, 2005)

Nick, those are checkboxes on the bottom of the form. It's more for my use than anything. It gives the customer a lot of options and helps me lay out what those options are. As far as leave lay vs. haul everything...a lot of customers like the option of saving a few bucks to do the work themselves. If I can save them a few dollars by letting them be involved in the cleanup, and save myself a few hours that I could be moving on to another job, as well as saving wear and tear on the equip., I think it's a win-win option.
I would like to get a form together that I'm willing to have printed on duplicates. In the mean time I'm just printing singles.
Brandon


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 3, 2005)

I don't know about the rest of you. But i make over half of my money on the hauling and removal of debris. That's why we own the equipment. I'm not really interested in showing up doing only the take down/ trimming. We make money by owning equipment and by supplying the man power to remove debris and clean up a job site.

I think if you go in knock a tree down and leave one hell of a mess that your'e not really doing the customer a great service. Sure you save them some money but then they have a huge headache to deal w/. By the time they get done cleaning it up themselves they'll wish they had never called u.

Most customers you want will be more than willing to pay you to do the cleanup. Don't advertise to the clients you don't want.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 3, 2005)

I have to agree with Junkie. I have left a mess in the past, at the customer's request, and what would take me two hours will take them all weekend. After they get done paying dump fees and figure how much time they've required of their friends helping, they've done everyone a disservice, including themselves.

Now, when I see this coming, I negotiate for them, on their behalf. It might go like this, "I can certainly appreciate you wanting to save a few bucks, but I've seen a few people get in over their heads. All I want to do is provide you world-class service, so how does this sound? Let me get rid of all the brush, and I'll cut up all the big wood into regular firewood chunks. Then I'm gone. Your job will be to move the firewood and stack it, and rake up what's left. For this I'll knock X% off the quote. This will save you X dollars and it won't cost you your weekend."

This is a win/win. All she wants to do is get 'a deal' and feel like she has some control over the bargaining. Our job is to make her look like a hero, and let her know you're reasonable, and that you care. This will get you the job, and get you referred on.


----------



## Redbull (Aug 3, 2005)

Points well taken. Thank you.


----------



## Aerial (Aug 6, 2005)

I do all my Estimate on a labtop in my truck with a wireless printer. I am able to attach pictures to any estimate I wish. After a customer approves there work by a check box on my program it under lines and bolds the approved work. We have a note area that I can put extra comments for me or our men "What unit,climb,if the customer has any problems.... We can do a computer drawing as well. 

We have got a lot of jobs just by given our estimate and the appearance alone.

Aswell I have all of our estimates with me at all times, so if any one calls " crew or customer" I have them going back to 2001

When a customer calls to approve a job with in one min I have it infront of me.

With one click of a mouse I can look back over all the estimate I've given a customer for the past 4 years.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 7, 2005)

You rock, Aerial. You probably have all phone numbers and addresses at a finger's touch. This would allow you to, for instance, follow up instantly on unsold jobs, or generate mailing lists for marketing during the Winter months. 

You're on the cutting edge, man.


----------



## Aerial (Aug 7, 2005)

You said it.


----------



## Tree Machine (Aug 7, 2005)

Tree Machine said:


> You're on the cutting edge, man.


Dat's what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Aerial (Aug 7, 2005)

That's what I'm saying as well DAT'S just at your finger tip. It's working very well for us and helps keep me in touch with any job. And like you said we can do mail outs to reach all our customers. We also track time on each job when finshed and add to our estimates for information on the next time were at an one job the second time. So if we are going to do the same work in 2 years we know if we made money or not and if we need to increase on our next visit.


----------



## Redbull (Aug 7, 2005)

What do you use to track everything. Got any screenshots?


----------



## Aerial (Aug 7, 2005)

We have a Job Site Hazard Assessment form for our crew to fill out at every job. With Emergency Response Phone Numbers on one side. And on the other side we have a Daily Time Reporting Form for our crews to fill out at each job. "Start,Finsh, what Equipment used,What men were on site. It has worked very well for us. It does take your crew alittle longer with paper work at each job but in the long run we come out ahead.


----------



## Aerial (Aug 7, 2005)

Here is the two sided form we use.


----------

